# ICS color change



## zerospeed8

I'm trying to change the blue color of ice anyone help me out.


----------



## Gman

you need the color code or how to go about changing elements that are blue? What is the android version?


----------



## JsinLegacy

which blue color.. the images or the text?


----------



## zerospeed8

Figured it out color XML in values. Kinda neat using Java for the first time. Rolling through the edits


----------



## JsinLegacy

careful on the edit... I noticed that when I was editing it on a couple ROMs it would mess up the lockscreen.. causing the clock to become much large and pushing everything down and to the right .... very annoying... had to build from source in an effort to avoid it ..


----------



## zerospeed8

AGRRRR! Changed all the colors i wanted in framework-res.apk/values/color.xml and nothing. What did I do wrong?!


----------



## JsinLegacy

zerospeed8 said:


> AGRRRR! Changed all the colors i wanted in framework-res.apk/values/color.xml and nothing. What did I do wrong?!


Did you compile afterwards and then place into the appropriate apk


----------



## zerospeed8

apktool b framework-res. update zip, cwm installs. but still shitty blue

I'm always asking for help; as soon as I post it works out! ROFFL


----------



## Annex

You have to change more than just the Framework-res, especially if your running MIUI, Not saying you are, but just a heads up on that.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Can anyone elaborate on this? I tried going into framework and changing colors but I must be missing some fundamental piece of knowledge as I can't even see anywhere to edit values...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerospeed8

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Can anyone elaborate on this? I tried going into framework and changing colors but I must be missing some fundamental piece of knowledge as I can't even see anywhere to edit values...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Made the same mistake. You must decompile the APk to edit the values.

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Lawsonmh15

you must decompile using the Framework-Res.apk of the ROM you're modding...


----------

